# Tractor snow thrower attachments



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm thinking about picking up a used garden tractor and was wondering who makes the best snowthrower attachment for the front. Are they all belt driven in the lower priced units and does the wet snow affect these belts (slippage). Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

I've never had a slippage problem with the belts on my simplicity. Make sure you get weights and chains. I haven't used mine in a couple years but it worked well for a long line. I Have a 80 inch blower on the tractor now with a cab so the garden tractor gets to rest during the winter. The only thing the simplicity would not do is cut frozen plow packed snow.you did not say what kind of garden tractor. The manufactors blower is usually your best bet.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I havent even bought the tractor yet, thats why I'm asking. Looking for used on craigslist.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Bercomac garden tractor blowers receive good reviews from owners. They are available online and at least one big box store carries one or two models. I have an old 46" Craftsman tractor/blower that works exceptionally well and has blown many miles of snow. I've never experienced belt slippage. It won't touch a completely frozen snowbank and rocks play hell with the augers/fan, but those are issues common to snowblowers. You'll need chains and weights: rear-end and wheel weights and possibly calcium or windshield (antifreeze) fluid in the drive tires. I add 400 lbs to the rear of mine for a total weight of 1500 lbs w/blower and operator. I keep the tires filled year-round. The 18 hp engine handles it fine and the blower works like a champ. I bought the package used for $1200 several years ago. I added a rubber impeller kit for greater throwing distance and hose the blower down with Dupont Teflon "Multi-use" dry lube once or twice per season. My area averages 8' of snow/year, a mix of dry and wet plus freeze/thaw.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Kind of up to you on your own personal feeling towards belt driven. If you can find one with a shaft that's too bad either. Some people like either or, that's the big problem. The only other thing I can recommend to you is to find a brand that you can still get parts for, just in case something breaks. This could be as simple and getting a belt, or even shear bolts if you decide to get the from a dealer.

That being said, I tried to be as fair as I could considering I work for a *GREEN *dealership.


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

around here there are only really 3 easy to get quality tractors Deere Kubota and New holland we have a deere but Im sure could get a discount on a new holland with my dads sister haveing worked for them for probably 20+ years but Ive never delt with the new holland dealership not to mention the local deere dealer has like 7 locations and 2 of them are fairly close to the house so if we need a part it isnt too bad to get to


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

OK, now don't laugh. But for my own home (I own a trucking company and we supply salt, but don't run plows anymore), I use a very modest Murray 16HP (42") mower, with a Murray 42" 2-stage blower (made by Haban), and it has done _very_ well for me in the five years I've had the blower (longer for the tractor). I lucked out, got the tractor for $500 new (clearance, end of season), and found the blower new (dented, missing some bolts) for $300 shipped. Bought tire chains for $50, and I don't need weights--20lb on the tires won't do any more than 240# in the seat.  Honestly, I got a 20" Toro single for the small stuff, and up until a week ago haven't needed the big one.

However, it served me--and the entire neighborhood--rather well after our 20" overnight accumulation. I ended up doing the entire street with it, since the plow didn't show up until around dinner time.

Moral of the story? Even though it's a "junk" tractor and blower, it still manages to do things that plow trucks couldn't do, as I've used it to dig out some rural neighbors whose plows just couldn't do anything with it. It's belt drive, and I have yet to have any problems with it--its nickname is "The Animal".

A couple of pics from the storm...

The combo










The results



















HTH!!


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice Tractor... I always wanted a blower for my tractor. Never new how good it would work and couldnt justify the expense with a plow on my truck, my tractor and a 2 stage snow blower...


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Neither could I--until I sold off my last plow truck (mine) and bought a "fun" car (Magnum SRT8 wagon...fun, but not so good in the snow, lol) At that point, I realized that I had no mechanized way to move snow...OMG! So, I started looking around immediately regretted dumping the decent blowers I had a few years prior. I knew a blade wouldn't do well on a light tractor like mine, so I just started looking around, and found a new blower with a few scratches and missing hardware (and instructions, LOL--but real men don't need those anyway, right?) Normally $1000---couldn't beat the price tag--$250, plus $50 freight.

Lucky? Yes, but I like to think of it as "diligence pays off"...sometimes, anyway. I've been toying around with the idea of re-entering the removal market, since the lowballing that caused my withdrawal seems to be getting flushed out by shoddy performance by said lowballers. (my phone's been ringing lately...) Needless to say, I'd have no qualms about using this piece to clear sidewalks in one pass after a major storm, even though it might look a little goofy. It works! (in fairness, I don't how long it would last in commercial service, but for $2000 investment (all new), I think a few years would pay for itself no problem.



*EDIT: The only "downside" is that turning around after a long run requires a lot of "nibbling" to make room....not too bad. As long as you can continue straight, there isn't much that will stop it. (I've chewed through 5' drifts with it, just gotta take it slow and maybe back up a few times)*


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats cool... I would love to see a video of them in action... All the ones selling by me are at least $1000 and they never list the tractor compatibility. I have a 7 year old craftsman LT2000 with a 22 hp Briggs... I am very anal with it. Garage kept, waxed each season... lol I bought it new in 03 when I got married. Always wanted a lawn tractor. I only have just under a half of an acre but it cut my mowing time from an 70 to 20 minutes...

It plows very good provided there are no tire tracks on the driveway...

Here are some of my photos...


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Check this one out

http://longisland.craigslist.org/grd/2157569850.html


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll try to get a video next time out...


----------

